# O'Malley



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Well--
As usual me and the dogs took our daily hike in the woods. Since I have gotten my working/pulling harness and tracers from Trevor (Nizmo) I have been allowing him to walk with it on with no weight just to get used to it. Well, The past two days we have added in some weight (just 10lbs) but he had no issues. We walked 4 miles and he didn't stop once, Just kept trucking along.

I really do have high hope on his conditioning since he is doing so well and will be keeping nope via pictures weekly. I want to take a moment and thank everyone for all their advice and Trev for my amazing harness.


ALSOO---New news-I'm getting a new lizard Tuesday morning. A citrus Bearded Dragon being shipped from a breeder all the way in Alabama, I'm so stoked. For those of you who don't know i'm a big time herp & fish person aside of my pitty passion


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

exciting we need pics of o malley with the harness  and sooo want to see the new beardy when he arrives, I used to have a couple of them they have the coolest personalitys kinda miss mine lol. { got them as rescues helped the reptile sanctuary here , only liazrds no snakes lol} but we had about 14 lizards here this time last year  citrus ones are real pretty too .


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Will post pics of O'Malley in his harness on Tuesday most likely;
& will also post pics of my new Beardie the same day.

I lost my 14 year old German Giant Beardie recently due to a sick mouse being sold to me and I knew I needed another beardie around. I love Beardies.
I also have a Mali Uromastyx currently who was a rescue that is completely blind thanks to a negligent owner not using proper lighting  He has to be hand fed every night.

Here is a pic of my new boy from the breeder;
He has nipped toes on his left rear foot but is gorgeous nontheless.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh he is so vibrant love the colors.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That's one cool looking reptile!! how is old is he?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks and he is 4 months.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Thanks and he is 4 months.


Wow that's awesome. Looks like you gonna have buddy for a loong time there.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Brittany. Your a blessing to Nizmo's K9 Supply


----------

